# Hornet's Weekly Sitdown Match - Week TWO



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well since I am off today...I figured I would head to the "range" early. 


So let the fun and flinging began.......come on in and shoot the bull and a few arrows.  I figure there is no need to keep last weeks thread going. :wink:







We will be starting at the normal time


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm predicting that once again TN will put it on the Carowhiners! :darkbeer:


I have a meeting from noon - 3 central BH....don't get going too heavy until after then please


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can take out the NC crew....

we don't need heavy hitters for them


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got back from the range. Now it's off to work, so I'll have to wait til tonight to see how far I made it this week.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:moviecorn


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your gonna have to eat a lot of popcorn


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I'm predicting that once again TN will put it on the Carowhiners! :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> I have a meeting from noon - 3 central BH....don't get going too heavy until after then please


Well it appears I have a target on my back (cough, cough, if any of you other NC shooters want to help a brother out, cough, cough).

It might not be quite as easy as you think.:shade:










But maybe it is??:dontknow:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spooner....I told you....

Your no longer a Carowhiner.....you have enough brass ones to show :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Spooner....I told you....
> 
> Your no longer a Carowhiner.....you have enough brass ones to show :wink:


I guess I could claim the state of my birth, but I've been a Tarheel WAY longer than I was a Volunteer.:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your gonna have to eat a lot of popcorn


I think I've got it covered. 

:chortle:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Are there any cookies yet? :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I think I've got it covered.
> 
> :chortle:


Did you bring any waffles?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man I think the Holiday has some of you missing.....

Still no sign of last weeks champ


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you bring any waffles?


:zip:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have brought along my own comfy chair.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn 9s


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I have brought along my own comfy chair.


COOL! You're gonna have an awfully hard time getting me out of it if I'm out before you are.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Couldn't get to the range this week:thumbs_do Oh well, I'd rather be on the blood trail of a buck then shooting a league score any day Unfortunatley wasn't my deer and after a mile-mile and a half trail we jumped the buck and there he was gone:angry: Would have been my brothers biggest buck by far, he is pretty bummed. Hopefully he will get another chance at him.

Good luck to all who got a score in and see ya next week. Hopefully all my splinters will be healed by then


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> COOL! You're gonna have an awfully hard time getting me out of it if I'm out before you are.


What do you mean "if"? :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stash said:


> What do you mean "if"? :shade:


I am gonna take his Hoyt and B-Stinger back :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guys we are just finishing up registration.....we should be starting in a few :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The first end of practice....shooters to the line


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bring it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright folks....this week we have 21 shooters. Thanks to those that came out on this special day....and hats off to all you military folks. Thanks for all you do :darkbeer:

eliminations will be similar to last week....but since there is ONE less shooter....we will start dumping 2 shooters sooner 


archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
blondstar - 29 30 29 27 30 29 31 30 28 32 
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32 
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31 
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33 
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 
archerycharlie - 31 32 27 28 26 30 26 25 30 29 
nanayak - 28 26 27 29 27 29 28 29 31 28
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
south-paaw - 33 31 31 30 32 29 31 30 29 30 
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32 
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 32 32 32 33 31


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Game on fellas. 
Lets see if the X10 rod some drop some of these B-Stinger shooters!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Hell I am going to be out in the first round, already sitting on the pine!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Game on fellas.
> Lets see if the X10 rod some drop some of these B-Stinger shooters!


:chortle: that ain't gonna happen


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Stay positive blondstar! Not over till it's over!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

blondstar said:


> Hell I am going to be out in the first round, already sitting on the pine!


You're good for longer than that


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: that ain't gonna happen


It's happened before :zip: :set1_punch: :thumbs_up


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

JayMc said:


> You're good for longer than that


Alright maybe round 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

end ONE.....and unlike last week.. we have a shoot off in the first round.....Nana you and Gator Eye liked the strawberry patch early this week.

so blondstar your wrong....your safe at least one end :wink:

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
blondstar - 29 30 29 27 30 29 31 30 28 32 
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32 
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31 
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33 
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 
archerycharlie - 31 32 27 28 26 30 26 25 30 29 
nanayak - *28 *26 27 29 27 29 28 29 31 28
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
south-paaw - 33 31 31 30 32 29 31 30 29 30 
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32 
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - *28 *32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 32 32 32 33 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess Gator got lucky when he had that one get away from him he has survived.....don't slip up again though.

Nana.....don't eat all the cookies 

nanayak - 28 *26 *27 29 27 29 28 29 31 28
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

end # 2....and it seems like 30s are in trouble this end.....so blondie, Matty, and Spooner.....front and center :doh:

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 *30 *32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
blondstar - 29 *30 *29 27 30 29 31 30 28 32
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 *30 *31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
archerycharlie - 31 32 27 28 26 30 26 25 30 29
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
south-paaw - 33 31 31 30 32 29 31 30 29 30
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 32 32 32 33 31


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The rest could be good enough for the win Gator. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and now for the 2nd shootoff of the night....you guys need to cut it out  Shooting them in the RED that is :wink:

it looks like Spoon and Captain Syrup are safe....you boys skated by on this one though.....run into her in a week or so and you will be in trouble....some just got stung :wink:

Now go over there and hold down the PINE with your fellow female shooter


spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
blondstar - 29 30 *29 *27 30 29 31 30 28 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> The rest could be good enough for the win Gator. :thumbs_up


He must be one of those people that don't like a fresh target :chortle:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Quick!! Change his face!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #3.....and finally....no shoot off  Thanks archerycharlie for keeping that from happening. Now go take your seat.....and don't be flirting with Blondie....she is married 

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
archerycharlie - 31 32 *27 *28 26 30 26 25 30 29
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
south-paaw - 33 31 31 30 32 29 31 30 29 30
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 32 32 32 33 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 4.....and we have some regulars to the pine about to duel.....VaVince and South Paaw....go pull em and head back to toe the line....seems we have a shoot off AGAIN 

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 *30 *32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 31 31 33 31 31
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
south-paaw - 33 31 31 *30 *32 29 31 30 29 30
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 32 32 32 33 31


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

awwwww snapppp !! i just logged in.... and now looking for some of that 60 

gritt !!... geeeshhh !!!

'ya right Va ... and you want points from *me*..?? !....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

South-paaw, You ought to just staple it to your back pockets. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well....it looks like the result is the same as the last time South Paaw had to shoot against someone from Va....he lost his boots :doh: at least this time he put up a good showing and had to go another end 

a 29 is only good against those already on the PINE so you can discuss with them a strategy for next time 

Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 *32 32 *32 33 30 32
south-paaw - 33 31 31 30 *32 29* 31 30 29 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> South-paaw, You ought to just staple it to your back pockets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


as much time as he spends on the PINE we wouldn't have a bench left in a month....:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> South-paaw, You ought to just staple it to your back pockets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```

yup !!....:nervous s... 

dangggg Hornet !!!

and ahhh...errrr... ahhhh... just pass the cookies please !!.... heheheeeeee


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright folks....you better bring it...or your gonna be asking the person to your left to pass the tweezers.....cuz you all will be getting PINE Partners for your walk starting NOW.

End 5......and it looks like we have Matty in another shoot off....this time with the other BH....and last weeks champ....31s are the magic # on this end

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 31 32 31 33 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 *31 *31 31 33 31 31
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 *31 *33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 31 33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 *31 *32 32 32 33 31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy Crap....we have a shake up in the ranks....

My man from Va has knocked out the foreign competition with ONE shot from that left handed purple S4.....

and for the record Marcus....he loves X10s....but he likes his B-Stinger's better :wink: 

moparmatty - 33 30 31 32 31 *31 *31 33 31 31
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
Marcus - 32 32 32 31 31 *32 *32 32 33 31


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

X104LYF!!!!!
:shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

looking over this xmas list... i'm seeing at least a 5 way battle brewing-on here...

_nice_ shooting ....:wink:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy Crap....we have a shake up in the ranks....
> 
> My man from Va has knocked out the foreign competition with ONE shot from that left handed purple S4.....
> 
> ...


Yes I do:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> X104LYF!!!!!
> :shade:


:chortle: I used to say the same thing :wink:

But now it's P4TN....

Pine 4 The Night


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I used to say the same thing :wink:


Me too.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey... ! i can see BG lurking.. but i don't see a score sheet !!

:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I used to say the same thing :wink:
> 
> But now it's P4TN....
> 
> Pine 4 The Night


Oh well, I'll blame my lack of talent. 

Still have not seen a B-Stinger, or had replies from my emails. Vapourware. 

Back to the shootoff!!! :thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #6......and it looks like I get to stroll to the PINE with one of my shooting buddies.....Pennysdad...at least I am amongst friends 

But I think I shot that dag on bent 2412 :doh:


archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Pennysdad - 31 31 32 32 32 *31 *32 31 33 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 31 32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
Hornet - 33 32 33 31 33 *31 *33 31 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I guess I got to your chair Stash. 

:moviecorn:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #6......and it looks like I get to stroll to the PINE with one of my shooting buddies.....Pennysdad...at least I am amongst friends
> 
> But I think I shot that dag on bent 2412 :doh:
> 
> ...


Say it ain't so BH.Somebody check him for splinters :bartstush:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep....that's what I did :doh:

Yesterday while playing with the speed of my hinge....I sped it up too much....

had an oopppsss 

Seems erras with a big arse dent in them don't fly as well as the ones without the dent


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

bhamlin said:


> Say it ain't so BH.Somebody check him for splinters :bartstush:


I'd rather take it on faith that he's got them


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....that's what I did :doh:
> 
> Yesterday while playing with the speed of my hinge....I sped it up too much....
> 
> ...




```

```
looks like you stepped on it w/ my boots !!

:set1_rolf2:

p.s. at least my ooooppssss stay in the strawberries !!!!!.... heheheheheeeeee...

do i smell a " minx "...???? 2 in + 1 out and a 31....?????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> looks like you stepped on it w/ my boots !!
> ...



Now I really have to order my new X7s....I only had 4 to start with.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #7......all of you guys that shot a 32.....you have more erras to shoot....so I need to see....archerpap.....spooner....VaVince....and stash


Scott.Barrett...that 31 keeps you out of the shoot off but your PINE seat awaits



archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 *32 *32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 *32 *33 32 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 31 30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 *32 *33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 *32 *32 32 33
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
Scott.Barrett - 32 32 31 32 33 32 *31 *32 31 32
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We only need ONE...and sorry STASH your it son....don't get any syrup on the PINE.....


archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
Stash - 31 32 32 32 32 32 32 *32 *32 33


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

TN gang is hangin tough! :shade:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> TN gang is hangin tough! :shade:



Shhhhhhhhh! We're both out in the 8th......book it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #8.....and JayMC....it's PINE TIME for you 

and we have ANOTHER shoot off for the last seat....so those with 32s....make your way back to the line.....

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 *32 *33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31
JayMC - 32 33 33 31 32 32 33 *31 *30 33
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 30 32
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 *32 *33 32
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 *32 *33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 *32 *33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> TN gang is hangin tough! :shade:


Wish I would have gotten in might have helped the tn gang out.(or sank the ship):embara:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> TN gang is hangin tough! :shade:




```

```



JayMc said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! We're both out in the 8th......book it.




```

```
now that rite-there is comical....:nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

good lord folks we have a battle.....it seems that none of you four want to take a seat tonight...

after 3 ends of toeing the line....RainMan and Bill are safe....

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
TN Archer - 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32 33 32
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and it looks like someone from TN spoke too soon.....now get over there and sit next to your buddy on the PINE :doh:

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
TN Archer - 33 32 *32 *32 33 33 33 32 33 32


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

outback jack said:


> Wish I would have gotten in might have helped the tn gang out.(or sank the ship):embara:


Heck yea we need some help!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Just like when someone starts thinking about shooting a good score....:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Heck yea we need some help!


that's nasty....your a grown man....pick your own splinters


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and it looks like someone from TN spoke too soon.....now get over there and sit next to your buddy on the PINE :doh:
> 
> archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
> TN Archer - 33 32 *32 *32 33 33 33 32 33 32


Dang! Someone give me a cookie.:teeth: don't forget to pass the tweezers!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Dang! Someone give me a cookie.:teeth:




```

```
sorry... i been on the pine too long tonight... maybe if we ask _reaalllly nice_... 

Nana will bring some more ??...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9.....and VaVince....come on over and join your buddy  that dirty 30 isn't gonna work this late in the game.....:nono:

spooner....x hunter...gator...and DY....time to go at it....

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 *32 *31
Va Vince - 33 33 31 30 32 32 32 33 *30 *32
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 *32 *33
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 *32 *33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 *32 *32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

spoon thanks for shooting enough ends this week  but this aint NC so that 31 isn't gonna get ya to the next end....

spoon13 - 30 30 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 *31*
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> sorry... i been on the pine too long tonight... maybe if we ask _reaalllly nice_...
> ...



*I got your cookies righttttttttt here PAAW!!!......*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Pardon me, excuse me, pardon me, DEAD MAN WALKING!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #10....and if you don't make it out of here.....you don't have a shot to win 

Looks like things are staying consistent tonight....another shoot off....archerpap....X-Xring....Bill....and DY....

who is gonna make the finals and who is gonna get a cookie? 

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 *32*
Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 *32*
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
Bill Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 *32*
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 *32 *


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I got your cookies righttttttttt here PAAW!!!......*
> 
> .




```

```
yeah... :madgrin::madgrin:... cookies is right !!!

wheeeewww..:smile:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

here ya go Spoon... nice finish !!


:set1_draught2:

and everyone else... this rounds on me..:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

after the first end....yes this one is going extra innings....BH #2 get's to join BH #1

archerpap - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
Bill Hamlin - *32 *33 32 33 31 33 33 32 33 32
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

it looks like the dust as settled and sorry....archerpap....someone must have mixed some blue with your yellow....ukey: come have a seat on the PINE :doh:

archerpap - 33 *32 *33 32 32 33 32 32 33 32
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I got your cookies righttttttttt here PAAW!!!......*
> 
> .


Umm, may, may umm I have one of those too (or is it two??:dontknow??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well the "qualifying" round is over....

lets have a big hand for those in the finals....:clap:

Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

No offence to the others, but I'm cheering for Gator after survivng an early scare!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> here ya go Spoon... nice finish !!
> 
> 
> :set1_draught2:
> ...


I knew that dang 9 in the last end was gonna get me. Oh well, it was a valiant effort. 

Thanks for the drink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

*Weekly Sitdown*

Hornet - You are the king of smack talk -


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

That's the way the cookie crumbles:angry: Hey South Paw that peanut butter one's mine.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Marcus said:


> No offence to the others, but I'm cheering for Gator after survivng an early scare!!


All depends on where he starts over


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> No offence to the others, but I'm cheering for Gator after survivng an early scare!!


That wasn't a scare.....if we had more people then he would have been in trouble.....



Mr. X-Ring said:


> Hornet - You are the king of smack talk -


That's the word on the street :wink:



JayMc said:


> All depends on where he starts over


EXACTLY :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

bhamlin said:


> That's the way the cookie crumbles:angry: Hey South Paw that peanut butter one's mine.




```

```
now Bill...two weeks in a row to the 9th-10th end ?...

no cookies for you !! ... you need to get here sooner..

hehehheeeeee


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well gather round folks....scoot the PINE up for a close look as the FINALS are about to start.....

after throwing the #s into the "computer"....it spit out a 3 so that's the magic end. 

So the guy that won Nationals.....and finished 3rd last week....bring those 2712s to the line and check your wallet and see if you have a GATOR tag 

Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 *31 *33 33 33 33 33 32 33
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 *31 *32 33 32 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 31 32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well the "qualifying" round is over....
> 
> lets have a big hand for those in the finals....:clap:
> 
> ...


How the HELL did Jermey make the finals?????


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

expect we will see a score from you Bowgod... seems you got time to lurk 

and all...:tongue:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I will have to pull for X Hunter. I want to shoot like him when I grow up.:77:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> now Bill...two weeks in a row to the 9th-10th end ?...
> ...


after the mishap he had today....he may get a box of cookies to himself next week


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

bhamlin said:


> That's the way the cookie crumbles:angry: Hey South Paw that peanut butter one's mine.



*Peanut Butter???.....yeahhh rightttttt.....whatever you want to call those lumps in them.....Heheheheeeeee

Hummmmmmm wonder why no one has tried the ones with blue icing.....*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> How the HELL did Jermey make the finals?????




```

```
cuz he shoots better than.......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> How the HELL did Jermey make the finals?????


He GOT SKILLS.....must be the lens.....or maybe it's those rods I tried to get him to shoot all year.....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> I will have to pull for X Hunter. I want to shoot like him when I grow up.:77:


Both our guys are out!!

WHo wants a jinx on em?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> He GOT SKILLS.....must be the lens.....or maybe it's those rods I tried to get him to shoot all year.....


Gotta be the equipment!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I guess that young gun from Va had his GATOR tag after all :wink:

Gator Eye....nice shooting....but not good enough.....

X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
GATOR-EYE - 28 32 31 *32 *33 32 33 33 32 33


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> I will have to pull for X Hunter. I want to shoot like him when I grow up.:77:


As it turns out that's a good horse to bet on


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Peanut Butter???.....yeahhh rightttttt.....whatever you want to call those lumps in them.....Heheheheeeeee
> 
> Hummmmmmm wonder why no one has tried the ones with blue icing.....*
> 
> .




```

```

AC said he likes those best.... so we left 'em for him...:thumbs_up


:shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> I will have to pull for X Hunter. I want to shoot like him when I grow up.:77:


Im like a blind hog who just got lucky.....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well done X Hunter!!! =D

Great shooting!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well X Hunter....now you don't have to ask how DY is still in....

Yankee bet you didn't think you would ever make the FINALS in a SITDOWN  great shooting buddy.....now see if you can develop the new DY PINE REMOVER 

Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
DamnYankee - 33 33 32 *31 *32 32 33 33 32 32


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Well done X Hunter!!! =D
> 
> Great shooting!!


Don't make me break the pattern.....:zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well the FINAL 3 are ready to toe it up.....and Rain Man is back as is X Hunter....and now we have Mr. X Ring and his BRAND NEW whiteContender Elite (pics in Gen Pop) 

Rain Man good shooting buddy....that rusty blade is getting you to the final 3 every week....but still not getting over the hump.....

Rain Man - 33 33 32 33 *32 *32 33 32 33 33
Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Southpaw..... Go and fetch me a cold one between ends


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


*Yeahhhh...... he needs those Blue Pills....I mean Icing....*

.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Hey Southpaw..... Go and fetch me a cold one between ends


Now the kid's talking smack!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well this is it......can X Hunter redeem him self from last week.....or will Mr. X show him who the king of the X is?

Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 *32 *33 33 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 

Looks like the WINNER of the 2nd stop of Hornet's Sitdown is....X HUNTER :clap: congrats buddy must be the new beer :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Now the kid's talking smack!


Not really just southpaw needs to know his role as a pine dweller.....


Southpaw AKA "The Fetcher"!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Im like a blind hog who just got lucky.....


*
HEAH..HEAHHHH...HEAHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh.....watch it "Xy"

CONGRATULATIONS!!*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Hey Southpaw..... Go and fetch me a cold one between ends




```

```
i opened the bar...:hand::hand:

Come and Get You Some !!....:wink:

nice shootin just the same... i'll buy... but won't deliver...

it's that wisdom thing again... heheheheeeeee


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Now the kid's talking smack!


He is from VA and runs with me....of course he talks smack


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

Great shooting X Hunter - now go get yourself a :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well this is it......can X Hunter redeem him self from last week.....or will Mr. X show him who the king of the X is?
> 
> Mr. X-Ring - 33 33 33 33 33 *32 *33 33 33 32
> X Hunter - 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 33 32 33
> ...


I wouldn't know im still waitin on Southpa to fetch one to me!!!!! Damn Rob hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i opened the bar...:hand::hand:
> ...


after checking the paper work and a quick call to my lawyer....you haven't been given clearance to use that......

That will cost you next week.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr. X-Ring said:


> Great shooting X Hunter - now go get yourself a :darkbeer:


It was a hard fought shoot off... That was some fine shooting you did yourself.




Damn it Southpaw YOUR FIRED!!!!! Matty looks like you get your second chance!!! Now go fetch me a cold one........please


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Imma gonna hafta take this seriously next week.

X-Hunter....you can have this win, but Marcus' win last week was huge....maybe the biggest win ever. You can go write a song about it with Taylor Swift.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice shooting X guys. Great job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Imma gonna hafta take this seriously next week.
> 
> X-Hunter....you can have this win, but Marcus' win last week was huge....maybe the biggest win ever. You can go write a song about it with Taylor Swift.


Can i do more than write a song with her???


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> after checking the paper work and a quick call to my lawyer....you haven't been given clearance to use that......
> 
> That will cost you next week.....




```

```
it's costing me every week right now !!!!...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JayMc said:


> Imma gonna hafta take this seriously next week.
> 
> X-Hunter....you can have this win, but Marcus' win last week was huge....maybe the biggest win ever. You can go write a song about it with Taylor Swift.





X Hunter said:


> Can i do more than write a song with her???


IDK...do you have game????

:dontknow:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> IDK...do you have game????
> 
> :dontknow:


Yea but she aint worth it now if you had of said marinda Lambert of Carrie Underwood then I'd be all over that!!!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Nice shooting X Hunter, keep workin hard and you just might become a shooter.:wink:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shooting everyone. Last round is on me.:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> Nice shooting X Hunter, keep workin hard and you just might become a shooter.:wink:


tweaked on the bow some tonight and it's makin it better and better so i'll get my game face on in a few weeks....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Once again, well done X-Hunter!! =D

What stabilizer did you use?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Marcus said:


> Once again, well done X-Hunter!! =D
> 
> What stabilizer did you use?



Oh just something I had laying around.......:tongue: I cant remember the name but ask Dado it the one he absoultly hates but never shot it :tongue::tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

*Get yer own!*



X Hunter said:


> It was a hard fought shoot off... That was some fine shooting you did yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't no body's BIATCH.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> I ain't no body's BIATCH.


But I said please!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> IDK...do you have game????
> 
> :dontknow:


no....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I ain't no body's BIATCH.


Today, we were *all* X-Hunter's. 

:shade:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice shooting all. Sucked being at work and not knowing who hit the PINE first. If I wanna attend LAS, Vegas, and Nat's in 2010, I better put some time in. Glad I got one more score to turn in before I break out them 27's.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, I didn't think I would get passed the first round after picking up two 9's and a ten on the first round.

Now, which one of you was telling me real men don't need warm a up round before they shoot for score??


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> sorry... i been on the pine too long tonight... maybe if we ask _reaalllly nice_...
> ...


Man! There were 6 dozen!!!! Who got into em???? :doh:

South paw.... Come here sweetie... Ya got chocolate on yer cheeks....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> Man! There were 6 dozen!!!! Who got into em???? :doh:
> 
> South paw.... Come here sweetie... Ya got chocolate on yer cheeks....




```

```

heheheheheeeee.... it wasn't me i tell 'ya !!... :lie:

:bounce::bounce:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Man! There were 6 dozen!!!! Who got into em???? :doh:
> 
> South paw.... Come here sweetie... Ya got chocolate on yer cheeks....


Thats 2 weeks in a row I didnt get any cookies!!!! Im startin to not like this no cookie thing..... I think I might let southpaw shoot a score for me on week so I can enjoy a cookie and a cold one!!!!! Well actually that would be several cold ones and cookies if he turns in a score for me!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


No way am i gonna try anything with blue icing or lumps. So they all yer Paaw

Congratulations to ye X hunter. Nice shooting.:smile:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Oh sure it wasn't you..... :kiss:



X Hunter said:


> Thats 2 weeks in a row I didnt get any cookies!!!! Im startin to not like this no cookie thing..... I think I might let southpaw shoot a score for me on week so I can enjoy a cookie and a cold one!!!!! Well actually that would be several cold ones and cookies if he turns in a score for me!!!!


Sweetie Pie.. have no fear.. I'll make sure there's some put aside for you.... :hug:
:cheers:


----------

